# On Parade this Saturday



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone on Marine Parade this Saturday night. :?: ..............we will be there for 8am sailing on Sunday.....call in for a beer if you are, we have a Hymer B584..  

Keith


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What time are you planning to be on MP?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Tony, we will be there about 5 pm.

Keith.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Blackbird

Have moved this from "France Touring". Over-excited there I think, and getting ahead of yourself! :lol: :lol: _(Can't say I blame you - envy, envy!!)_

I think "Informal Meets" is most likely to get you more replies.

Dave


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Dave.........yeah you're right, getting over exited that's the problem.

Keith


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

24 hrs later for us. Overnight Sunday for the Sea France 0800 Monday.


----------



## Brown1980 (Jun 1, 2011)

so how many people made it?


----------

